# Great American Trains at eclsts



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a bunch of F40 sets with smooth Side cars at Nick smith.

LAO


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What not pics. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

F40S ???? Gp 40s


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to buy a few, maybe they have on their web site. 

Marty: wake up... You missed all the superliner threads and builds? google "Great American Trains".... they look pretty good, not a huge amount of detail. I believe they are 1:32. 

Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

prices were right. Engine and two cars $250. Add-on cars $50. Dummy engines $50. Still have two sets left.


Lao


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo please Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw the sets there and was not impressesd by them. 

they look pretty good, not a huge amount of detail 

How about little if no detail at all. They looked very toy-like to me.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

OK boys, here are a couple pictures as requested. I was not at all impressed. They are "stamped tinplate". They somewhat remind me of the original Marx trains. There is very little detail on these guys. The price is right.....for what? I have better uses for $250 on my garden railroad. But some might find these suit them just fine, and perhaps a little work, and maybe different paint I might find myself saying "I wish I had some". But I think it will take a lot of work to bring these up to par. 

Pictures taken a Nicholas Smith booth fall ECLSTS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The locos are plastic, not tinplate right? 

Do you mean to say that the streamline cars are thin metal? 

I've never seen pictures of the cars themselves, just the locos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The cars and engines are PLASTIC cause I had both AND the Superliners they made. Granted they are not the best detail but you try mass production in your garage ;-) I thought they were perfectly fine given the time and place they emerged on the scene. The reality was that they were way ahead of thier time and came out when LGBs little narrow gauge trains were the defacto standard and mainstream of LS. These anticipated the move towards standard guage but being scale correct at 1/32 didn't anticipate Aristos "Big Idea" aka 1/29 scale. As a result the vast majority at the time being NG, they didnt sell and the company went south. So cut them some slack. For thier time they are quite impressive for what was in all intents a garage operation.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remember that these products are about 30 years old. Let's not compare them to what has come out the past 10 or years. Greg, call Chris Gans at Nick Smith. I don't think he was going to put them on the site.
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Larry, for the "lookout" and the information! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

interesting???


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 24 Sep 2011 08:50 AM 
Photo please Larry Camera will not fit in the speedo!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So they where 1/32 and not 1.29 another reason not to buy. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I hade never read or heard of these before. Seen a couple other manufacturers mentioned in olde RMC mags and even Schelienders (sp?) LS handbook but not these. 

I would think these would be more "collectible" than the made in china product produced in the last decade ! That said, IF you're a collector, not a user !!

imho, 
doug c 

{ Thanks LAO, for the info thread ! }


----------

